# Getting Book Collections on the Kindle Fire



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I just made a contribution to a fundraising campaign to make an app that works like the collections did on the old Kindles. It's a feature I've been sorely missing.

If you feel the same way, help out! Kindle Fire Book Collections App Campaign


----------

